# Epistrophe eligans in flight



## carlos58 (May 10, 2012)

hello everyone
another hoverfly in flight. This is Epistrophe eligans
if you want to see other shots of insects in flight : Insects in flight Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com
I'm very happy for this gallery


----------



## Joel_W (May 10, 2012)

Carlos, these are insane !! How did you ever manage to keep him in focus, yet alone not just zoom all over the place?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2012)

Carlos, I don't normally comment on macro or insect photography (just not my thing)... But these are truly outstanding. Excellent work.


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

Are you using some sort of laser trigger or have just praying for the auto focus to hit?

Awesome  photos by they.  I need to get my macro rig going!


----------



## kyrontf (May 10, 2012)

Really awesome!  Especially like the first.


----------



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

Stellar shots man!  :thumbup:


----------



## Joel_W (May 10, 2012)

Come on Carlos. How did you do it?  Everyone is really wants to know


----------



## carlos58 (May 11, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments
No lase, no elettronic trap but all normal
The problem  is that there is nothing to explain. Only trivial techniques for a photographer
D300 and 70/180 macro. Time fast, Burst and manual focus
and observe the behavior of insects to find the best time to do these shots


----------



## Rgollar (May 11, 2012)

Just amazing shots. You should be proud of these pictures well done.


----------



## LizardKing (May 11, 2012)

Great shots! I've been looking at some of your pictures in your website and really liked most of them! Keep it up! Really nice work!


----------



## carlos58 (May 14, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments


----------



## Dracaena (May 14, 2012)

Damn, so sharp!


----------



## BFiggy (May 14, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## sleist (May 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## carlos58 (May 15, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments​


----------



## Julie079 (May 15, 2012)

Wow! These are amazing!


----------



## Aryel (May 16, 2012)

Great set sir :thumbup:


----------



## carlos58 (May 18, 2012)

thank you very much


----------

